# Where to buy pool filter sand?



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure it has been asked before and not sure if this is the right place to post this. Thanks for you replies  .


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any pool supply shop will have it as its a common pool filter media. I've sent a few people to Imperial Paddocks near Hastings and Boundary.


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

Lordco I believe. Call first.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

might try Walmart, probably cheaper there ,if they carry it, then a pool supply


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replies what a great forum this is!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

i got mine here for $24/50lbs.

Great West Pool & Spa Ltd‎- 
140-9780 Cambie Road, Richmond, BC V6X 1K4‎ - (604) 232-4501‎


----------

